# Wie viele Blu-rays kauft ihr im Jahr?



## thysol (1. April 2011)

Wie viele Blu-rays kauft ihr im Jahr?


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Wo ist 0? Wo höhere Zahlen? Mach doch lieber so:



0
1-5
5-10
10-20
20-35
35-50
50-100

find ich irgendwei besser


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2011)

Also, wer 84 pro Jahr kauft, kann von dem Geld auch direkt seinen eigenen Film drehen... 


Ich besitze aktuell 3 Blurays, alle grad gekauft, weil ich endlich nen LCD und dazu nen BluRay-Player geholt hab. Aber auf DVD hab ich in den letzten Jahren nicht mal ein Dutzend Filme gekauft, denn ich hol echt nur die Filme, die ich außergwöhmlich gut fand.


----------



## merkurmb (1. April 2011)

letztes Jahr waren es *0 * und dieses Jahr nicht viel mehr (könnte noch an alten TV liegen)


----------



## Ceyone (1. April 2011)

Hi,

bei mir waren es letztes Jahr 5, davon 0 Filme und 5 Spiele(PS3).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2011)

BR habe ich noch nicht so lange, knapp 6 Monate und demnach liegen ca 50 Filme hier. Bei den DVD´s kam ich so auf um 100 - ? Stück, habe um die 1000 Filme hier mittlerweile gesammelt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

> letztes Jahr waren es 0 und dieses Jahr nicht viel mehr (könnte noch an alten TV liegen)



Ist bei mir genauso.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

Ceyone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir waren es letztes Jahr 5, davon 0 Filme und 5 Spiele(PS3).


  PS3-Spiele sind auf Bluray? ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. April 2011)

Ja sind sie


----------



## byte1981 (2. April 2011)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr 6 Blu-rays geholt, davon 4 Filme und 2 PS3-Spiele.


----------



## Deadless (2. April 2011)

Naja als ich letztes oder vorletztes Jahr angefangen habe, und ich noch nichtmal mir jemals eine DVD gekauft habe^^
Habe ich natürlich alle meine Lieblingsfilme erstmal auf Blu Ray gekauft, das waren dann in kurzer Zeit ca. 70 Stück ^^
Aber inzwischen... schon lange keine mehr, muss ja erstmal wieder ein geiler Alter Film, oder ein geiler neuer Film, den
ich mag auf Blu Ray erscheinen. Also denke mal nicht mehr als 6 eigentlich im Jahr..

Edit: Achja PS 3 Spiele so ca. 2 im Jahr, der Rest ist schrott


----------



## _Sv3nyB0y_ (2. April 2011)

Ich kauf mir keine BlueRays. 
Sind mir einfach zu teuer^^ (uns Playstation hab ich keine )


----------



## Riezonator (2. April 2011)

also ich hab seit ca 2 Jahren nen BDplayer und hab bis jetzt ca. 110 Filme. 
Ich hab mal die 48 angekreuzt


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. April 2011)

12 Stück pro Jahr


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ja sind sie


 
Wußte gar nicht, dass die so viel Datenvolumen brauchen. Sieht man denen gar nicht an


----------



## ghostadmin (2. April 2011)

Ich kann nicht abstimmen, es fehlt die Option [X] KEINE!
Ich habe kein BluRay Laufwerk und kauf mir deshalb nun auch keine.


----------



## redBull87 (3. April 2011)

Als ich meinen Blu Ray Player geholt hab hab ich mir gleichmal 6 Stück gekauft. Aber Pro Jahr kann man schwer sagen. Kommt darauf an welche Filme rauskommen . Würde sagen zw 2-5


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2011)

thysol scheint auf Umfragen mit recht sinnlosen Auswahlmöglichkeiten zu stehen 

@ Topic: 0.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Ich habe ca. 6. Kaufe aber nur Filme die mich wirklich beeindruckt haben


----------



## fuddles (3. April 2011)

Naja letztes Jahr warens um die 60. Wird dieses Jahr nicht anders aussehen.


----------



## enterthephil (4. April 2011)

Bei mir waren es im letzten Jahr ca. 150 stück. Seit diesem Jahr knapp 30...tendenz fallend..


----------



## RapToX (4. April 2011)

kann ich so genau gar nicht sagen. schätze mal 12 (+/-), je nachdem ob ich auch genug zeit zum gucken hab.


----------



## Phili_E (4. April 2011)

Dieses Jahr bis jetzt 14, bis zum Ende dürften es ca. 30 rum werden...


----------



## Brut (12. April 2011)

5-10 Stück


----------



## Hagrid (12. April 2011)

Gar keine, da ich weder PS3, noch BluRay-Player, noch vernünftigen Fernseher oder Beamer habe.


----------



## Kaktus (12. April 2011)

[X] 0 

Blu-Ray interessiert mich nicht, geht völlig an mir vorbei. Filme laufen wenn dann eh nur nebenbei, da ist mir die Qualität eh egal. Hinsetzen und aktiv einen Film schauen? Pfff... viel zu langweilig. Wenn ich etwas unbedingt sehen will, geh ich ins Kino und das passiert bestenfalls 4-5 mal im Jahr.


----------



## Heng (12. April 2011)

[12] Vorerst. Sobalt ich nicht mehr Student bin sicherlich mehr.

Bestelle Filme fast nur in UK, und wenn ich mir mal Filme bestelle, dann auch direkt 10-20 Stück.
Bisher waren es vor allem DVDs, in Zukunft aber sicherlich mehr Blu-Rays.


----------



## Patze (6. August 2011)

1-3 Blu-Rays. Je nachdem wie viel Geld ich ausgeben kann und möchte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2011)

[X] 60

Hab ich jetzt einfach mal angekreuzt, durchschnittl. hol ich mir so 4-6 BDs im Monat, kommt also in etwa hin.


----------



## Portvv (6. August 2011)

[X] 24

Kommt ca. so hin. sammel jetzt ca. 2 jahre und bin aktuell bei 77 Blauen Scheiben , Am anfang habe ich mir noch mehr geholt , jetzt wird wirklich nur das gekauft was mir auch gefällt.


----------



## Carl (6. August 2011)

Da in den nächsten Tagen ein HD fähiger LED Fernseher mit Blu-ray Player geliefert wird, komme ich bestimmt auf 40 Blu-rays in diesem Jahr.

12 sind schon vorhanden, 11 davon im Metallmantel.


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. August 2011)

Im ersten Jahr kauft man wohl immer noch am meisten, so auch bei mir, habe daher mal 84 angekreuzt (stehe aktuell bei 67, aber das Jahr ist noch jung  ), das es mein erstes BD Jahr ist und sie mittlerweile ja recht günstig zu haben sind. Nächstes Jahr sieht das Sache aber mit Sicherheit ganz anders aus.
An neuen Filmen kauft man ja generell nicht so viel und die alten hat man ja nunmal irgendwann alle.


----------



## EnergyCross (9. August 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> [X] 0
> 
> Blu-Ray interessiert mich nicht, geht völlig an mir vorbei. Filme laufen wenn dann eh nur nebenbei, da ist mir die Qualität eh egal. Hinsetzen und aktiv einen Film schauen? Pfff... viel zu langweilig. Wenn ich etwas unbedingt sehen will, geh ich ins Kino und das passiert bestenfalls 4-5 mal im Jahr.


 

meine rede


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. August 2011)

Öööööööööööööhmmmmmmmm keine ???????????
habe kein blue ray brenner, weil zuteuer und rohlinge genauso zuteuer.Reizen tun mich die dinger schon.Der gedanke meine abbilddateien darauf zu brennen als backup reizt mich schon lange.
Filme und anderes nun ich steh auf rips, und Filme sowie serien sehe ich genau 1 mal an.
Daher sammle ich keine filme und DVD qaulität reicht in der regel.interleave sei dank


----------



## Portvv (12. August 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Öööööööööööööhmmmmmmmm keine ???????????
> habe kein blue ray brenner, weil zuteuer und rohlinge genauso zuteuer.Reizen tun mich die dinger schon.Der gedanke meine abbilddateien darauf zu brennen als backup reizt mich schon lange.
> Filme und anderes nun ich steh auf rips, und Filme sowie serien sehe ich genau 1 mal an.
> Daher sammle ich keine filme und DVD qaulität reicht in der regel.interleave sei dank



Wieso Blu Ray Brenner???

DVD Quali ist auf kleineren TV´s mit grossen Sitzabstand schon ok, aber wenn du 2m vor einen 52 zoll gerät sitzt möchtest du keine DVD´s mehr sehen. Preise finde ich eigentlich auch ganz inordnung im vergleich zur DVD.


----------

